# Kung Fu Video



## bushidomartialarts (Jul 20, 2007)

Hey, all.

So we're wrapping up a two week 'Kung Fu Theater' camp where we wrote, shot and produced a cheezy kung fu movie.

It's been a whole lot of fun and I want to give wild kudos to Lone Badger Studios, who did the production for us.  They're timely, inexpensive and generally did a great job.  Made a silly little film shot on a 200 dollar digicam look like a pretty okay movie.

Just wanted to get the name out there, since they kick butt.


----------

